# slip stitch- JOHN



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Last night i hand knitted a sample piece of various slip stitch configurations that should be able to be done on the machine to create a facimile of the "Monk" cloth.
You are governed by the width of the machine to produce the width of the material. Length is no object as you can continue for as long as you want. The ply of yarn that you use is also governed by your machine and so is the Tension setting. You need to experiment to see what is best for you. I little rhyme that we use to use (way back when) was
"Ply plus 2 give or take a click or two"
ie:- a 5ply would thus be T7, 7.1. 7.2 but of course were only a guide.
I am posting some examples of weaving that i did this morning.
Hope you have a great day, best regards, JOHN


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I enjoy your posts. Keep them coming.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice idea, I will try this


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

very interesting John.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Totally amazing John. Thank you for the pictures. 

CharleneM


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very interesting John, you must have the patience of a saint to do that by hand. The effects are very good though. Leonora


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

Really like this,good idea for the fingerless gloves I like to make, as I could add pattern without worrying about floats on the inside. Although I usually use a pattern without long floats. Would be nice for doing initials too


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Always enjoy your creations John.
Thank you very much.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't like floats very much. I love them now. Thanks for showing your samples to us!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

John I looked up the tool you used and saw a couple of books on locker hook its very creative. I found this book with nice locker hooked projects on Amazon;

http://www.amazon.com/Hook-Loop-Lock-Create-Projects/dp/160061129X/ref=pd_bxgy_hg_img_b#reader_160061129X


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

Great information as usual, John. I have never seen a "locker hook" and now I need one! I like your examples. I did the same thing last Sunday but was doing various lace designs trying to figure out what I was going to use for the curtains I am planning on making in April and May and probably June......

I ended up having a nice - but very different - kitchen towel from my examples of lace. It was fun to do and have made up my mind for an airy type of lace. Your example looks like it was probably just as much fun for you to make and come up with some great ideas. 

You are an extremely creative person and I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> John I looked up the tool you used and saw a couple of books on locker hook its very creative. I found this book with nice locker hooked projects on Amazon;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hook-Loop-Lock-Create-Projects/dp/160061129X/ref=pd_bxgy_hg_img_b#reader_160061129X


Hi Kate, I have no idea where or when i got this needle but i did know what it was used for. i had a look at the link you posted and the book certainly has some interesting ideas in it. i suppose you know that if you also create a fabric background with holes in it (a 1 x 1 lace pattern) you could use that with the locker needle.
possibilities are endless.
hope you have a great day and thanks for sending the link for me to look. best regards, JOHN


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice piece of knitting. It does look like monks cloth. Maybe i will be able to do that on my machine one day.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks John for sharing this technique and your neat tool!

The more I get into machine knitting, the more I find better type of tools. Most were made many moons ago and no longer are easily available nowadays. One such tool that I recently found was the Unicorn Tool. It's like a transfer tool but the tip is pointed and bent for easy pick up. It's been my most favorite and useful tool. I can't seem to depart from it, it fixes most of my machine knitting problems.


----------

